
Apple reportedly planning global rollout for its streaming TV service next year - bdcravens
https://www.theverge.com/2018/10/23/18015656/apple-tv-streaming-service-launch-2019-amazon-video-netflix-competitor
======
passwd
A bit tangential because of my interests, but it makes me wonder why they
ordered 'Foundation' series. It would seem they might want to 'break the ice'
with some original content, but it's such a difficult pick... But on the other
hand, I feel with psychohistory idea, it could really resonate with other
things company identifies itself - privacy in the age of Data Science/Big
Data/Massive Statistics. Would be interesting to know if someone there thought
about it on this level.

------
willio58
The original content I’ve seen on apple music is pure garbage. Just a lot of
semi-famous people talking about things I don’t care about too much. Stuff
that makes you think maybe the head of their content development is completely
out of touch with what people like in shows. Unless this changes I don’t see
the TV service doing well.

